# most energy efficient 277v lighting



## Ken Carden (Jan 28, 2008)

we are looking to put new light fixtures in schools, presently have 2 and 4 bulb flourescent and some metal halide, does anyone have suggestions for energy efficient replacements? Is there anything on the market LEDish?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Ken Carden said:


> we are looking to put new light fixtures in schools, presently have 2 and 4 bulb flourescent and some metal halide, does anyone have suggestions for energy efficient replacements? Is there anything on the market LEDish?


 
First thing here.,, Welcome to the Electrician Talk forum here.,,

ok to answer your question related to the lighting system there are few nice products you can use to save engery.

The T-5's is getting more popualar cost wise.,, little more than the standard T-8's but just watchout the spacing due the T-5 are metric bulb length so it willbe little shorter than standard 4 footers are but the luminaires itself it will repostioned to use the standard size.

For the Metal Halides there is two way you can do with this is swap for 4-6 lamp T-8's or T-5's they used about half of the wattage for simauir light level. other wise go with pulse start verison they will have slightly more lumines [brightness] for the same wattage and they will last longer than standard probe start verison.

but really i will give you a wise advise to you. get ahold of lighting designer to get the correct luminaire.

for the LED's i just really can't comment fully because it kinda new to me but i know the LED is very popuar with exit luminaire which it is very common but for genral lighting useage kinda limited use for now but seems they will get better over the time but for task lighting it possible.

Merci, Marc


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I deal with both. The MH setups are just as effecient now and would require less fixtures with proper placement but the T-5's are cheaper to maintain, i.e. bulbs and ballast. As with everything there is always a trade off.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

__"the T-5 are metric bulb length so it willbe little shorter than standard 4 footers "---

Why would they do that? Oh, New fixtures.
Nice idea, But doesn't that negate the impulse to retrofit?


----------



## tdavis (Feb 3, 2008)

There is a company that sells LED lights for general lighting. I'm not sure what they would have for your specific need but the people have been friendly in answering other questions I had for them *LED lights** from LLF*


----------

